

The Earth as a Peppercorn (1989) - jsmeaton
http://www.noao.edu/education/peppercorn/pcmain.html

======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Showing the scale of the solar system using household objects. An 8"
sphere or ball as the sun, a peppercorn as the Earth (another as Venus), other
objects for the other planets, all set out a given number of paces from the
sun, e.g., 10 for Mercury.

